# 5 month golden retriever weight



## Valerieher (Jun 9, 2016)

My golden retriever Cooper just turned 5 months a week ago, and he weights 50 lbs.. Is that an average weight or is he overweight? He also is pretty tall for his age. Also.. How much do you all think he will weight when as an adult?


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2016)

I can't tell you if it's a normal weight or not since I'm currently raising my first golden, and he's only 10 weeks tomorrow, but I do know that his weight will depend on what his parents weighed. You should talk to the breeder (if you got him from one) and ask them about the weight of the parents if that information hasn't been presented to you already. His weight will probably reflect his parents' weight, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

My 6-month-old male pup weighs 38 lbs. and is a "healthy" weight (his parents are on the smaller side). But 50 lbs. for a 5-month-old sounds like a lot. You might want to check his weight: you should be able to feel his ribs easily, without pressing hard, and his body should be well-defined. It's a good idea to ask the breeder about the parents - maybe they're very big.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Here is a weight chart you can follow. 50lbs at 5 mos is bigger than avg http://www.genuinegoldens.com/files/Male_Puppy_Weights_JAN.pdf


----------



## LoveMyPuppies (Jan 26, 2016)

You could get an estimate using one of the online puppy weight predictors like this on:

Find Out Your Puppy's Adult Weight | Puppy Chart

My boy weighed 51.5 lbs at 5 1/2 month and it predicts an adult weight of 70.6 which is pretty much what the breeder predicted as well based on parents' sizes. Not sure how accurate these things are but I've been following him on it since he was 8 weeks old and the prediction has stayed pretty constant plus or minus a few pounds.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Really depends on the parents. 
My Bentley was 49.8 lbs at 5 mos and 60 lbs at 6 mos. He went up as much as 87 lbs but I've trimmed him down to 80 lbs and I think it's a good weight for him at 3 yrs old. He could weigh more but it wouldn't be healthy for him.
Our new puppy Chase is as narrow as they come. He looks like a cartoon dog but that's his build. He weighs 40 lbs at 5 mos old. I'm guessing he will top at 70 lbs when fully grown. I'm hoping he begins to broaden but I don't want to fatten him up just to see a higher weight on the scale.

- oh wow, according to the chart above the 5 mos weight Bentley is dead on and Chase will only be 60 lbs. My little guy.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Ksdenton said:


> Really depends on the parents.
> My Bentley was 49.8 lbs at 5 mos and 60 lbs at 6 mos. He went up as much as 87 lbs but I've trimmed him down to 80 lbs and I think it's a good weight for him at 3 yrs old. He could weigh more but it wouldn't be healthy for him.
> Our new puppy Chase is as narrow as they come. He looks like a cartoon dog but that's his build. He weighs 40 lbs at 5 mos old. I'm guessing he will top at 70 lbs when fully grown. I'm hoping he begins to broaden but I don't want to fatten him up just to see a higher weight on the scale.
> 
> - oh wow, according to the chart above the 5 mos weight Bentley is dead on and Chase will only be 60 lbs. My little guy.


Chloe was 48 at six months. Her adult weight now is 64.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer was just about 42 pounds at 5 months. He's a year old now and weighs 68.3 pounds.

According to the chart above using his 5 months weigh, Kaizer's adult weight would be 59.9 pounds. I think he looks very lean at 68.3 pounds, I'd imagine he'd look very emaciated if he weighed 59.9 pounds now. If I use his 8 week weight, the chart said he'd weigh 87.2 pounds lol


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

My girl's on the smaller side at 5 and a half months she just only hit the 30lbs mark!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Ffcmm said:


> My girl's on the smaller side at 5 and a half months she just only hit the 30lbs mark!



She reminds me of my Chase. All legs and ears. Lol.


----------

